# Best bait for April pike fishing??



## Hoosierfisherman (Apr 14, 2004)

I am heading out again on Sunday in search of the so far elusive Pike. what would be your top lure choice for spring pike fishing?

Thanks in advance for the advice and TIGHT LINES!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

live bait 5-7 inches


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Chubs is what the hot bait has been, I havent gotten out but just been reading...
Also jerk baits is what other people are catching them on too.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

5 of my 10 pike this spring have been on various #5 mepps (dressed). The rest on cranks and sticks.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ive had a couple of hits on a spinner bait


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Small inline spinners would be a good choice. Also, the small to medium size Husky Jerks would be good. Dirty water fish bright colors, but moderately clear to stained then fish natural colors. Big shad shaped paddle tail jigs can be affective too!

CG


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

big suckers


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

9" sluggos


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

FutureClassicChamp said:


> 9" sluggos



i just threw out a couple of those because i thought id never use them


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> i just threw out a couple of those because i thought id never use them


........lol


----------



## ZoSo50 (Feb 23, 2005)

My 4 goto baits for April Pike here in Ohio..

1) Glitter puppy (sliver)
2) Glitter [email protected] (firetiger)
3) Uptown Jammer (silver/gold blend)
4) Creek Chub Pikie (perch)


ZoSo50


----------

